# 1600 miliardi



## Simomarchio

Salve, vorrei chiedere come si traduce correttamente il numero 1.600.000.000.000 (1600 miliardi)

All'università abbiamo chiesto a tre professoresse diverse (di cui una madrelingua) ma abbiamo ottenuto tre risposte tutte differenti tra loro:

Mil seiscientos mil millones
Mil seiscientos billones
e un'altra che non ricordo

Ho visto che sul Laura Tam il termine "miliardo" viene tradotto con "millardo" ma la nostra professoressa madrelingua ha detto che non viene utilizzato.

Mi piacerebbe sapere qual'è la traduzione corretta, grazie! ^^


----------



## ursu-lab

La tua professoressa ha ragione. Per dire miliardo si usa "mil millones". In questo caso, trattandosi di mille miliardi, si usa "mil billones".

La risposta è, probabilmente, quella che non ricordi: 
Un billón y seicientos mil millones.

Quelle due che hai scritto sono, rispettivamente:


Mil seiscientos mil millones -> 1600 e 1000.000.000 -> in realtà sono due numeri, cioè è inesistente. In italiano, per farti capire che non ha senso, sarebbe come dire: "mille e seicento un miliardo". È come se leggessi 773399 come un numero telefonico "settantasette trentatré novantanove" invece che "settecentosettantatremila e trecentonovantanove".

Mil seiscientos billones -> 1.600.*000.000.000.000*  (cioè il numero che dicevi tu per mille, visto che i numeri risaltati corrispondono a un bilione)


----------



## honeyheart

ursu-lab said:


> Un billón y seicientos mil millones.


Es correctísimo (tuve que hacer mucha memoria ), pero nosostros no les ponemos la conjunción a los números.


----------



## 0scar

Un billón seiscientos mil millones.

Mil seiscientos millardos, no se usa porque es nuevo, pero es correcto.


----------



## ursu-lab

honeyheart said:


> Es correctísimo (tuve que hacer mucha memoria ), pero nosostros no les ponemos la conjunción a los números.



Neanche in Italia. Ce l'ho messa io per prendere un respiro: il numero era troppo lungo...


----------



## ursu-lab

0scar said:


> Un billón seiscientos mil millones.
> 
> Mil seiscientos millardos, no se usa porque es nuevo, pero es correcto.



Miliardo non è nuovo. Volendo c'è in tutte le lingue dal latino. Il fatto è che qui (almeno in Spagna) non lo usano mai per riferirsi alle quantità, per es. di denaro quando si parla di aiuti europei o  di investimenti bancari o di bilanci finanziari. Dicono sempre "mil millones" o "billones".

In italiano succede la stessa cosa con i bilioni. Diciamo "diecimila miliardi", pur esistendo perfettamente la parola "bilione". 

A me "bilione" (e "trilione") fa venire in mente "Paperon de' Paperoni" e basta.


----------



## Montesacro

ursu-lab said:


> Mil seiscientos billones -> 1.600.*000.000.000.000* (cioè il numero che dicevi tu per mille, visto che i numeri risaltati corrispondono a un bilione)


 
Benissimo.
Infatti un billón = 10^12.


ursu-lab said:


> In questo caso, trattandosi di mille miliardi, si usa "mil billones".


Questo è sbagliato.
Mille miliardi = 10^12 = un billón.
Un milione di miliardi = 10^15 = mil billones.



ursu-lab said:


> Il fatto è che qui (almeno in Spagna) (...) Dicono sempre "mil millones" o "billones".


 
...e questo è di nuovo sbagliato. Però sono sicuro che non intendevi dire che un billón corrisponde a mil millones. Comunque:

Un billón = 10^12 = un millón de millones
mil millones = 10^9


----------



## Neuromante

Acabo de mirar.
Millardo viene del francés, así que más que nuevo debe ser muy antiguo (Sesenta años como poco)

Para mi no se usa por el mismo motivo que en Italia no usan billón. Es más complicado contar cuando tienes dos formas de llamar a la misma cantidad:

Un millón de millardos =Un billón


----------



## Agró

Neuromante said:


> Es más complicado contar cuando tienes dos formas de llamar a la misma cantidad:
> 
> Un millón de millardos =Un billón


Me temo que no.
Un millón de *millones* (no de millardos)=un billón.

*billón**.* (Del fr. _billion_, de _bi_, por _bis,_ y la t. de _millón_).
* 1.     * m._ Mat._ *Un millón de millones*, que se expresa por la unidad seguida de doce ceros.


_Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_


----------



## Montesacro

Neuromante said:


> Un millón de millardos =Un billón


 
Ma no! E' sbagliato.

Un millón = 10^6
Un millardo = mil millones = 10^9
Un billón = Un millón de *millones* = 10^12 
Un millón de millardos = mil billones = 10^15


----------



## 0scar

Millardo adoptado en 1995:
http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Millardo


----------



## Neuromante

Montesacro said:


> Ma no! E' sbagliato.
> 
> Un millón = 10^6
> Un millardo = mil millones = 10^9
> Un billón = Un millón de *millones* = 10^12
> Un millón de millardos = mil billones = 10^15





Agró said:


> Me temo que no.
> Un millón de *millones* (no de millardos)=un billón.
> 
> *billón**.* (Del fr. _billion_, de _bi_, por _bis,_ y la t. de _millón_).
> * 1.     * m._ Mat._ *Un millón de millones*, que se expresa por la unidad seguida de doce ceros.
> 
> 
> _Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_


Vale, vale. Con razón no lograba encontrar ejemplos de lo que quería decir.

Un billón son mil millardos.


----------



## Neuromante

0scar said:


> Millardo adoptado en 1995:
> http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Millardo



Me estaba confundiendo con el "bilion" de los americanos.


----------



## ursu-lab

Montesacro said:


> ...e questo è di nuovo sbagliato. Però sono sicuro che non intendevi dire che un billón corrisponde a mil millones. Comunque:
> 
> Un billón = 10^12 = un millón de millones
> mil millones = 10^9



Sì, è stato un lapsus : un milione di milioni = mille miliardi = un bilione
mille milioni = un miliardo.
Ho dato i numeri... 

Comunque la cifra era quella che ho scritto:

1600.000.000.000 (il numero postato) = un billón seiscientos mil millones.



> Originally Posted by *ursu-lab*
> Il fatto è che qui (almeno in Spagna) (...) Dicono sempre "mil millones" o "billones".


Qui invece non volevo dire che erano cifre equivalenti (cioè, non è un lapsus ma è vero che mi sono spiegata male), ma che erano i modi di dire i numeri in Spagna quando si parla, rispettivamente, di "miliardi" e "migliaia di miliardi".

Riassumendo, nel linguaggio comune, cioè quando si parla di *soldi*:
1) quando in Italia si usa "miliardi" in Spagna dicono "mil millones"
2) quando in Italia si usa "mille miliardi" in Spagna dicono "un billón".

Insomma, "diamo i numeri" in modo diverso.


----------

